# CW Drain Restraint



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

Where's the code that says a clothes washer discharge hose must be secured to the standpipe?

"allegedly" we/I failed to secure said hose upon completion of work. Five months later the hose "eventually worked its way out of the drain." hmmm... It wasn't secured before I moved it out of the way, and I only put it back, as I had found it. 

What do you all think about this one? I know about the adapters, but I've never heard it was required to keep the hose secured, although it seems a smart idea.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't have my 2009 code book right now, but my IPC 2000 with n.c. amendmants 2002 doesn't mention restraining the drain.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Every code comes down to the guy inspecting. When I was in Tucson installing gas pipe would be a pain because the inspectors were different for each side of town. The real pisser was when 1 of the guys went on vacation you never knew who would show up.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

This to me is a service question. I have never heard of a Code requirement for this, I find it hard to believe that it would be in the Code book due to the fact it would be out of the Inspectors control. I don't think the Inspector makes a house call after the home is sold.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

The manufacturer's install instructions probably say to do that. End of story,.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

DOn't screw around, just file the claim with your insurance company. Let them handle it, that is what you pay them for.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> DOn't screw around, just file the claim with your insurance company. Let them handle it, that is what you pay them for.


 
Screw that Ron, I hide my insurance. I dont want a claim against it, especially if its minimul and I can just pay for it. 

I try to zip tie the drains to something. As far as I know there is nothing in the IPC or the UPC stating the drain needs to be secured to the standpipe. That would be the manufacturers area....


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

If it took 5 months to come loose by itself, I'd have to be calling it an 'act of God', same as the insurance companies use.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

We had something like that happen to us, now the boss requires all work have before and after pics.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> Screw that Ron, I hide my insurance. I dont want a claim against it, especially if its minimul and I can just pay for it.
> 
> I try to zip tie the drains to something. As far as I know there is nothing in the IPC or the UPC stating the drain needs to be secured to the standpipe. That would be the manufacturers area....


Way we look at it that is why we pay them, is to handle stuff like this. We have had some frivolous claims that the insurance people handled for us, never raised our rates either. They have lawyers if needed and they will handle the case for you with out any extra charge to you if it comes down to them needing to use a lawyer.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Where's the code that says a clothes washer discharge hose must be secured to the standpipe?
> 
> "allegedly" we/I failed to secure said hose upon completion of work. Five months later the hose "eventually worked its way out of the drain." hmmm... It wasn't secured before I moved it out of the way, and I only put it back, as I had found it.
> 
> What do you all think about this one? I know about the adapters, but I've never heard it was required to keep the hose secured, although it seems a smart idea.


Don't your plumbing inspectors "have" to site the code section for which they are failing you? Alot of guys don't like to instigate the inspectors, so they never question his/her decision. My feeling is that if we are doing our jobs properly then we shouldn't have to worry about offending the inspector by challenging his inspection decision. His/Her obligation is to abide by the code, not a personal preference. Therefore, if you aren't sure about the fail I suggest you ask the inspector, and do so politely just to be professional, to cite the code section on your fail sticker. They, like us, don't know everything.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mccmech said:


> Don't your plumbing inspectors "have" to site the code section for which they are failing you? Alot of guys don't like to instigate the inspectors, so they never question his/her decision. My feeling is that if we are doing our jobs properly then we shouldn't have to worry about offending the inspector by challenging his inspection decision. His/Her obligation is to abide by the code, not a personal preference. Therefore, if you aren't sure about the fail I suggest you ask the inspector, and do so politely just to be professional, to cite the code section on your fail sticker. They, like us, don't know everything.


You have to call for an inspection for putting a washing machine hose back into the standpipe? :blink:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Had a good long gander through the OBC (Ontario Building Code), Section 7 (Code and Guide for Plumbing), 2006...

Found nothing pertaining to this thread.

On one hand, I see your point about simply putting it back where you found it. OTOH, the whole "but you touched it last" clause comes into play here...

I don't thunk anyone will argue that it SHOULD be restrained, but show me in ANY code book, where it says that it SHALL be restrained...

Semantics eh? Sheesh!

And UA for the win... Check... and... Mate!

:laughing:


----------



## fresnoplummr (Feb 25, 2011)

Who's to say the homeowner didn't move the washer to clean under it or for some floor repair. It's for this same reason I will not hook up a refrigerators icemaker if its on a wood floor. Homeowner moves fridge, leaks and the plumber ends up buying a new wood floor. Ughhhh.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

We zip tie the drain hose off to a sturdy anchoring point within the w/b


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Redwood said:


> You have to call for an inspection for putting a washing machine hose back into the standpipe? :blink:


Maybe I mis-read the original post. " I/we failed to re-insert hose" I interpreted as that person was failed by an inspector. My humblest appologies.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Grandpa had it right. Manufacturers instructions state to secure the hose. End of story. It has nothing to do with plumbing code....

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I doubt it was a plumbing inspector failing him. Sewer Rat is headed in the right direction. 

Probably a flood occured and the homeowner's ins. co hired a "inspector" and he is trying to pin it on the plumber. Deny, deny, and deny some more, unless you did do something wrong and then it's best to man up to protect your reputation. Just my opinion.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

mccmech said:


> Maybe I mis-read the original post. " I/we failed to re-insert hose" I interpreted as that person was failed by an inspector. My humblest appologies.


Well, I actually did re-insert the hose into the drain but "failed" to secure it. Heck, i wish I did get that repair inspected by the AHJ, then I'd be way in the clear (I guess). Probably would have had to install hammer arrestors, vacuum breakers, low flow aerators, and uv protect all exposed PVC too. Lol! 

We're gonna through the whole matter at the ins co. and hope for the best. First one, n hopefully the last. Now I check all of them out at every house I nose around in. Gonna add another disclaimer to the next batch of invoices we get printed next month. 

Thanks for all the opinions.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, and for the 'record' it was the adjuster who said "the hose eventually wiggled out of the drain." That gets me right there. So - over timeeee... - visible to the HO, the hose wiggle out. Hmmmm.... It's actually in plain sight to the left of the machine. Oh well... I grow weary.

I could just lay down and see the point of those that say to go by what the install manual directs, but that's one more thorny issue, I weren't installin the whole thang. Just puttin it back as I found it. Makes a good point for taking before and after pics, I s'pose. ---- getting real loopy; sorry guys.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mccmech said:


> My humblest appologies.


What the heck are you apologizing for?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Check the fine print on the back of your invoice that the customer signed. You may be responsible for the repair but not the damage caused by the defect.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

I know I'm jumping in here late. But wouldn't the code end at the standpipe? I don't even have washers on site when we call for finish inspections.


----------

